# Hopper2 - S316 Software Experiences/Bugs



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version:

```
23:18:26 08/05/13 
PID=08E1h
 DownloadID: 1NND (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [1]:
 S316 :'S040'-'S0ZZ'
 New FW: 'S316'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update of the spool:

now all H2 will get the version (at least at EA)

```
23:04:38 08/12/13
PID=08E1h
 DownloadID: 1SND (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [1]:
 S316 :'S040'-'S315'
 New FW: 'S316'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

s316 is Better but still got some Kinks.... I'm a hopper Newbie (Got 2 HWS-2joeys upgrade/ installed last week ) and since day one Audio Drop outs with Surround sound only occurring on DVR playbacks (no audio problems if using tv speakers) and NOW with S316 in addition to Audio Drop outs my EHD locks up when a playback is PAUSED,ONLY way to resume is to FF or REW. Format * still not working on SD channels. Love the hoppers and dish service in general and confident dish will work out the software kinks


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Are you connected to AVR by HDMI or optical cable? Optical connection to AVR from HWS is known problem for HWS and direct to TV connection with HDMI is a workaround. I am using an HDMI switch from Monoprice that has an optical output that strips the audio from the HDMI stream and sends it to my AVR and there are no dropouts when connected that way and I get full DD audio. Word I have seen around the net is that 316 did not fix the optical connection issue for HWS. This is the only ***** in its armor that I have seen. HWS is much more responsive than my original hoppers were.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me test the EHD, if issue I will report it. I use Optical audio and have no issue.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

david_jr said:


> Are you connected to AVR by HDMI or optical cable? Optical connection to AVR from HWS is known problem for HWS and direct to TV connection with HDMI is a workaround. I am using an HDMI switch from Monoprice that has an optical output that strips the audio from the HDMI stream and sends it to my AVR and there are no dropouts when connected that way and I get full DD audio. Word I have seen around the net is that 316 did not fix the optical connection issue for HWS. This is the only ***** in its armor that I have seen. HWS is much more responsive than my original hoppers were.


Running AV via Optical Cable to HWS - Its my only choice as AV receiver is 2006 model -no HDMI inputs, dish is aware of the audio drop outs using Optical and was informed a fix is on the way. Until then I'm using tv speakers via HDMI from TV to HWS (No Surround sound until software is fixed)

RASCAL01 Please do, not sure if its a BRAND issue but all the reported EHD issue with S316 I've seen have been with Western Digital drives.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

david_jr said:


> I am using an HDMI switch from Monoprice that has an optical output that strips the audio from the HDMI stream and sends it to my AVR and there are no dropouts when connected that way and I get full DD audio.


Is your switch the HDX-401TA?

I use the HDX-401TA because my AV receiver does not have HDMI switching, and I also use the optical output for the AVR. At night when we shut down the system, I "turn off" the AVR, then the TV, then the HWS (all via the HWS remote). Then I "turn off" the HDMI switch via its remote. In the morning, I reverse that process to start the system, and it seems to always work OK.

If ever I forget to "turn off" the switch at night, however, then in the morning when I start up the other components I cannot see the HWS screen on the TV. The display is dark, and no amount of switching inputs or turning the switch on/off via remote will ever restore the image. Turning the TV or HWS on/off using their remotes does not make any difference either. The only thing that corrects this condition is to power cycle the switch.

Have you ever experienced this with your HDMI switch? Is it ever necessary for you to actually remove and restore power (via the DC cord) to get the display to appear?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I will have to check my model number, but what yours does sounds like what mine does. I will try your turn on/off order to see if that works better here. I know most times I turn it on I have to power cycle the switch to get picture.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes I have the HDX-401TA. I tried using your order for turning on components and it seemed to work. Here's hoping they fix this soon.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

FWIW. I use optical out from my HWS to my receiver - no problems


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

david_jr said:


> Yes I have the HDX-401TA. I tried using your order for turning on components and it seemed to work. Here's hoping they fix this soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I have repeated your pattern several times and it seems to be quite effective. I don't know why, but it works. Thank you so much!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

My Hopper with sling just lost the OTA tuner again. Don't know if this is related to this software/firmware version but it did happen once before and don't recall if it was before or after this latest version.
Reset brought it back again. All channels were still there so did not have to rescan.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe its the SUB port. Try another one of the ports and see if that makes a difference.​


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps USB port ?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I have the latest update and I of not have any problems. I have Hopper 2nd version.

I do not see any difference on my menu screens though. Is there supposed to be anything different. 

The TV screen had a writing today that indicated there are new options. I do not see any.

Does anyone else see any differences?


----------



## Krish (Sep 17, 2013)

Software S316 NDED.

I recently got Hopper with sling replacement for other Hopper with sling when I told them I am losing network conneciton, with the new device and software update, I see some wired things....

Is anyone having this problem, my Hopper with Sling got new software update, I see lot of things changed.
1. On recorded shows, I dont see icon on the little box, say for example on a recorded show Burn Notice I usually see Burn Notice logo, now its missing
2. On multiple channel recall at the bottom its not showing any icon on four little channel box , it usually shows channel number and logo of the channel, not its missing
3. The ICONS are big with new software update.
4. I also notice one more thing...I usually have "stretch mode" on standard definition channel and "normal" mode on HD channels, when I swap form HD to SD, it stretch automatically on SD channels, now I see there is a delay in stretch, I get gray bar on both side and then it strecth I can easily see two black/gray bar on both ends and then fill the screen after minute delay, this was not happening before.

Anyone facing above issue...if you have same software version and not facing issue please let me know I spoke to Dish tech some were nice and try to resolve on the phone but fail, but next time when I called them they gave me rude ans and telling me thats the way it is...they cant do anything.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

1/2. When was it installed? It sounds like an issue with the stream that provides the cover art and them not filling in.

3. My icons are the same as they were with the last version.

4. There is a known issue with the formatting not working on SD channels that should be fixed with the next update if I recall correctly.


----------



## Krish (Sep 17, 2013)

This was instaled Sunday 15th, thats when I hooked up my replacement Hopper and disconnected old one, it downloaded the software as part of DVR setup.
I also noticed on more thing recently, one of my recorded show when I press DVR button to view the show, there is no icon inside the box (art missing), however when I went to transfer to external drive, I see the art filled in on that screen to select the program to transfer to external drive, I wonder why this odd behavior.

Based on Dish Tech support they saying thats the way it will work with new software update but based on your comment, your is fine, you see icons on allo program recorded shows and as well as channel recall. please correct me if I am wrong.

I made up my mind to go for Direct TV LOL


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I see the icons. The icons populate from a stream that carries that data. Maybe there is an issue with the stream and your box or it hasn't pulled in the files yet. I would just give it a day or two to populate.


----------



## Zelda (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't have the technical background that other seem to have on this site, but I have had the Hopper now for 2 months, had 3 service calls, and still have constant blackouts, error 3013, shutdowns. When watching DVR, it shuts down and then when it comes back up I have to start the program over again, can't use resume. It shows "looking for sling," but that never works, I just end up having to reset. It isn't entertainment anymore, it is just an annoyance. I guess my alternatives are Time Warner or AT&T, if DISH will let me out of the contract.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

All the recorded shows icons work here as well and I have the latest update. I have had my hopper for about a month now and no problems.


----------



## Krish (Sep 17, 2013)

@some guy....you were right, icon (art) started showing up, thx for your input....but I still have one problem which I didnt encounter earlier, from HD normal to SD stretch mode it use to be real quick you may not notice the difference when you press swap button from HD channel to SD channel, now I see a little delay I see gray/black bar on both sides right/left ....after little delay it goes to stretch mode...not sure why...but dish technician coming to trouble shoot...lets see there may be some settings...


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

@some guy....you were right, icon (art) started showing up, thx for your input....but I still have one problem which I didnt encounter earlier, from HD normal to SD stretch mode it use to be real quick you may not notice the difference when you press swap button from HD channel to SD channel, now I see a little delay I see gray/black bar on both sides right/left ....after little delay it goes to stretch mode...not sure why...but dish technician coming to trouble shoot...lets see there may be some settings...


When I change channels between The Weather Channel HD and CSPAN2 the format of the DVRs screen automatically changes from NORMAL on The Weather Channel to STRETCH on CSPAN2.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just a WAG, but that is probably being done by your TV, not the receiver.

My Sanyo HDTV has 7 pixel shape settings and one of them does HD normally but stretches SD to fill the entire 16X9 screen.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

JimD said:


> Is your switch the HDX-401TA?
> 
> I use the HDX-401TA because my AV receiver does not have HDMI switching, and I also use the optical output for the AVR. At night when we shut down the system, I "turn off" the AVR, then the TV, then the HWS (all via the HWS remote). Then I "turn off" the HDMI switch via its remote. In the morning, I reverse that process to start the system, and it seems to always work OK.
> 
> ...


I encountered my first hiccup using the HDMI switch last night when trying to view a movie recorded on the free weekend Starz preview, when I selected "start over" a warning screen came up advising me that the connection I was using did not support HDCP and I must connect in a different way to continue. Tried several times, but a no go. So I had to pull my HDMI from the switch and connect the TV direct to the Hopper and the optical cable from the switch and into the Hopper and then it worked fine throughout. The audio dropout issue surfaced again immediately when fast forwarding to the beginning of the movie, but once audio was playing it stayed locked the rest of the movie since there are no commercials.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I encountered my first hiccup using the HDMI switch last night when trying to view a movie recorded on the free weekend Starz preview, when I selected "start over" a warning screen came up advising me that the connection I was using did not support HDCP and I must connect in a different way to continue. Tried several times, but a no go. So I had to pull my HDMI from the switch and connect the TV direct to the Hopper and the optical cable from the switch and into the Hopper and then it worked fine throughout. The audio dropout issue surfaced again immediately when fast forwarding to the beginning of the movie, but once audio was playing it stayed locked the rest of the movie since there are no commercials.


Could this be your HDMI cable. Could be a problem with the cable. Just guessing.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I still have my icons as they were before the update on the recorded shows. For example Leave It To Beaver still has the icon showing the whole Cleaver family.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Deleted.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

So what changes are there with the new update S316?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Pretty obvious, the company will not inform customers about new FW changes. Basta!
All tidbits will be discovered by users, if it will happen.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

That is weird. Apple has mucho information when there is any sort of update.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The company is full of secrecy and [email protected]#$%&!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The version number has changed. That is one update. 

If you pay attention on the first boot after an update there is a splash screen that tells you major changes. Unfortunately it only shows once and is easily forgotten.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> The version number has changed. That is one update.
> 
> If you pay attention on the first boot after an update there is a splash screen that tells you major changes. Unfortunately it only shows once and is easily forgotten.


That is a great reply. You are so correct.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Funny we don't even sticky the update threads anymore. This one is almost 2 years old.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

david_jr said:


> I encountered my first hiccup using the HDMI switch last night when trying to view a movie recorded on the free weekend Starz preview, when I selected "start over" a warning screen came up advising me that the connection I was using did not support HDCP and I must connect in a different way to continue. Tried several times, but a no go. So I had to pull my HDMI from the switch and connect the TV direct to the Hopper and the optical cable from the switch and into the Hopper and then it worked fine throughout. The audio dropout issue surfaced again immediately when fast forwarding to the beginning of the movie, but once audio was playing it stayed locked the rest of the movie since there are no commercials.


Could be when the software us updated this will go away. Never heard of HDCP.

I do not know of any switch on my hopper for HDMI.

I am still on the older software.

Since this is only one one channel I an guessing there is something wrong with the channel.

I get the same screen when I look at SYFY channel.








Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> Since this is only one one channel I an guessing there is something wrong with the channel.


DRM can be set per program ... perhaps even other programs on that channel will be visible. But if content is protected then it will not be available without HDCP copy protection on your HDMI connection.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

My problem was that I was using an external HDMI switch because the AVR in my bedroom does not have HDMI and my bedroom TV has only 2 HDMI inputs. But I have 4 HDMI sources so I got the switch. It worked fine until DISH updated their software back before I posted that in September 2013. I was only affected by DISH Network; my Blu Ray player worked fine. My solution was to run HDMI direct to the TV for DISH and run my other sources into the switch and then out to my 2nd HDMI input. The switch is not in the Hopper, it is external. What kind of connection are you trying to use?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I punched HDCP cables yesterday that should solve the problem.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SeaBeagle said:


> I punched HDCP cables yesterday that should solve the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


*HDCP* cables ?! Really ?!
It's software feature !


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Could be but I have not the new update yet.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

